# STS9 New Years run



## ShaneO))) (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone heading down to the Big Dirty for Sound Tribes new years jauntizzle? 4 nights of pure headieness.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 28, 2008)

BTW. the big dirty is atlanta.


----------

